

Will Spam and Porn ruin Tumblr's Reputation? - soori
http://www.mockingweb.com/will-spam-and-porn-ruin-tumblrs-reputation/

======
dpapathanasiou
It's somewhat ironic that spam and porn are never cited when someone quotes
their vanity metrics, e.g.: <http://mashable.com/2011/08/31/tumblr-record-
uniques/>

------
jasontsui
If anything, I think the special brand of "tumblr porn" has differentiated it
from other blogging platforms.

------
tehdik
"Users are getting worried about spams and malware spreading at a constant
rate in Tumblr."

Really? I've used Tumblr every day for a couple years now. I have never seen
any "spams" or porn. This user isn't "worried."

------
veidr
No.

~~~
fuzzix
Pithy, but I usually answer headlines framed as a question "No". If evidence
was present or the idea cogent then no question is required.

"I'm simply asking questions" - an intellectually lazy way of implanting an
idea.

~~~
sneak
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

------
playhard
spam and porn are part and parcel of any successful website

